# Pendrive não aparece ao plugar

## deusr

Pessoal, é o seguinte: Tenho gentoo instalado em minha máquina desde início de 2005 e só venho atualizando ele.

Depois que compilei o kernel 2.6.24, dispositivos usb, como pendrive não estão montando de forma automática (nem de outra forma pois nao aparece no /dev). Já revisei o kernel milhares de vezes recompilei várias vezes, mas parece que está tudo certo. O meu kernel antigo era o 2.6.20, e mudou muita coisa.

Eu usava, ainda tenho instalado, o ivman+hal+dbus, acho que é isso mesmo. Gostaria de saber o que está sendo usado hoje em dia? o ivman ainda é usando com o hal+udev ou é só hal+udev?

Segue algumas insfomações da minha máquina com o pendrive(no meu caso o meu celular que funciona como um pendrive, plugado):

No lsusb o dispositivo USB é reconhecido ao ser plugado

```
horus ~ # lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 22b8:608d Motorola PCS 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Já em um cat /proc/partitions, não aparece o dispositivo sda*(que é o pendrive)

```
horus mp3 # cat /proc/partitions 

major minor  #blocks  name

   3     0   78150744 hda

   3     1   10233373 hda1

   3     2          1 hda2

   3     3   45054292 hda3

   3     4   12281692 hda4

   3     5    9534546 hda5

   3     6    1046745 hda6

```

No rc-update show está o seguinte sendo carregado na inicialização. obs.: o ivman, famd e hotplug eu retirei da inicialização.

```
           alsasound | boot                          

             apache2 |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

          bootsplash |      default                  

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

              hdparm | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                noip |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

             numlock |      default                  

            nxserver |      default                  

             privoxy |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

                 tor |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

             vboxdrv |      default                  

             vboxnet |      default                  

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default 
```

Cheguei a habilitar o automount no gnome-volume-manager e mesmo assim não está montando pendrives.

```
gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.5  USE="automount -debug" 0 kB
```

Se alguém puder me dar uma luz do que pode ser, ficarei muito grato. Vlw!

----------

## trustlix

Olá,

Tive os mesmos problemas quando atualizei meu kernel. A versões que estava utilizando do hal/dbus/udev pararam de funcionar.

Para voltar ao normal:

- recompilei hal/dbus/udev nas versões mais novas;

- como uso KDE, também recompilei o kioslaves.

Depois disso, o KDE voltou a reconhecer os dispositivos. Uma dica legal é colocar o HAL em modo verbose (/etc/conf.d/hald) e verificar os logs em /var/log/messages nas horas que vc pluga/despluga um dispositivo USB.

Também utilizo o ivman e pmount para montar meus dispositivos automaticamente, mas só quando estou apenas no shell.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------

## deusr

Já tentei recompilar esses pacotes e tembém continua não funcionando :/

Pessoal, mais alguma sugestão?

----------

## hmbr

vc tem o gamin instalado?

----------

## deusr

Não. Nem sei pra que serve isso!

----------

